# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Un informe de la UE señala deficiencias en las nucleares españolas

## F. Lázaro

> http://www.hoy.es/20121002/mas-actua...210021124.html
> 
> *Según el borrador, deben mejorar o instalar instrumentación sísmica o no tienen sala de control de emergencia por si la habitual se vuelve inhabitable por un fuego o por un escape radiológico*
> 
> Las cinco centrales nucleares españolas deben mejorar o implantar la instrumentación sísmica en su emplazamiento, según el informe sobre las pruebas de resistencias realizado por la Comisión Europea tras la crisis nuclear y tsunami de Fukushima de mayo de 2011.
> 
> El borrador de 25 páginas del informe, al que ha tenido acceso El País y que fue adelantado por el medio alemán Die Welt, cifra entre 10.000 y 25.000 millones de euros la inversión total en seguridad que necesitarán los 134 reactores europeos, entre 20 y 300 cada uno.
> 
> Respecto a las centrales nucleares, también señala en una tabla de la Comisión que no tienen sistemas de filtrado venteo de la contención y no tienen sala de emergencias por si un incendio o escape hiciera imposible utilizar la habitual.
> ...





> Fuentes españolas mencionan errores notables como que las nucleares sí tienen instrumentación sísmica y que *el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (órgano regulador español que no se ha pronunciado oficialmente) ya solicitó que aumentaran su resistencia a los terremotos.* Añaden que existen los paneles de control de parada remota para apagar la nuclear si no se puede acceder la sala de control.


Dudo que una central nuclear pueda aumentar significativamente su resistencia a los terremotos. La solicitación sísmica de diseño de las centrales es la que es, y una vez que están construidos los edificios, dudo que se pueda aumentar su resistencia.

Por otra parte, el diseño sísmico de algunas centrales deja mucho que desear en nuestro país, como muestra:

Fuente: http://www.csn.es/images/stories/act...iones___2_.pdf

....................Base de diseño........Margen de Seguridad
....................Terremoto SSE....................................
ALMARAZ..............0,10 g......................0,20 g
ASCÓ...................0,13 g......................0,16 g
COFRENTES...........0,17 g......................0,28 g

Ahora sólo hay que comparar esas cifras con el terremoto de Lorca, que llegó a registrar un pico de 0,36 g... Ya sé que el de Lorca fue extremadamente superficial, pero también hay zonas en las que se han dado terremotos mucho mayores, no digamos nada sobre el de 9.0 del Cabo San Vicente que arrasó todo el suroeste peninsular en 1755. 

Un castañazo de semejante calibre pondría en serios apuros a cualquiera de nuestras centrales.

----------


## No Registrado

Pues el otro día en National Geografic, en un reportaje sobre terremotos, ya avisaron que uno como el de 1755 no se podía descartar que no se repitiera.

----------


## Madrugaor

Si una central nuclear fallara el único gasto sería para los propietarios y, aún así, seguro que pillarían un buen pellizco en ayudas. De las idemnizaciones a los damnificados que vivieran por allí. Bueno, dejemoslo para el año que viene.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues el otro día en National Geografic, en un reportaje sobre terremotos, ya avisaron que uno como el de 1755 no se podía descartar que no se repitiera.


Claro que no es descartable. Ningún terremoto es descartable en ninguna parte del mundo.

Podrá haber zonas con más o menos actividad y por tanto más o menos probabilidad, pero descartable, no se puede descartar ninguna región del mundo.

----------

